# Installation ohne MYDNS und Webmail



## xtruthx (10. Jan. 2010)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ISPConfig so zu installieren und Konfigurieren, dass die DNS und Maildienste aus gebunden sind. Weil ISPConfig ja sonst immer wenn die Dienste nicht laufen einen Failstatus im Monitoring hat.


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2010)

Wähle expert mode bei der Installation.


----------



## xtruthx (11. Jan. 2010)

danke Till hat Super geklappt! Nur die Reiter Mail und DNS sind trotzdem dar, die lassen sich wahrscheinlich nicht entfernen?

Ich habe vor ein SElinux auf dem Server einzurichten um den Server dicht und sicher zu machen. Harmoniert das mit ISP, weis das einer?


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2010)

> Nur die Reiter Mail und DNS sind trotzdem dar, die lassen sich wahrscheinlich nicht entfernen?


Doch, das geht. Bearbeite die Datei /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/config.inc.php und ändere die Zeile:

$conf['modules_available'] = 'admin,mail,sites,monitor,client,dns,help';

in:

$conf['modules_available'] = 'admin,sites,monitor,client,help';

Dann musst Du noch in ISPConfig unter system > cp user > edit user bei den einzelnen systemusern bei "Module" die Haken bei dns und mail raus machen und speichern. Die Änderungen werden ab dem nächsten Login des entsprechenden Users sichtbar.



> Ich habe vor ein SElinux auf dem Server einzurichten um den Server dicht und sicher zu machen. Harmoniert das mit ISP, weis das einer?


Hab ich nicht ausprobiert, wird aber wahrscheinlich Probleme machen. Es sei denn, Du erstellst neue SELinux Regeln für ISPConfig. Wäre natürlich super, wenn das mal jemand machen würde und die veröffentlicht


----------



## xtruthx (12. Jan. 2010)

Ok das werde ich gleich angehen. Danke!


"_Hab ich nicht ausprobiert, wird aber wahrscheinlich Probleme machen. Es sei denn, Du erstellst neue SELinux Regeln für ISPConfig. Wäre natürlich super, wenn das mal jemand machen würde und die veröffentlicht _"

Ok dann werde ich mich mich mal dran versuchen, kann aber ein bisschen dauern und ist mit ner Menge Testing verbunden bestimmt.

______________________

 Also da ich ja den Maildienst weglasse, brauch ich Punkt neun nciht, bis auf mysql-client und myscl-serv installation? rkhunter würde ich in einem anderen Schritt installieren, falls ich das Überhaupt brauche. Die Frage die sich mir noch auf kommt ist die, ob ISPConfig nicht meckert wenn ich rkhunter und amavisd-new und SpamAssassin weglasse. werde es einfach mal ausprobieren. Bin aj mittlerweile schon gut voran gekommen und habe einige Szenarien durchprobiert beim Installieren und Konfigurieren.

Noch eien Frage bei Punkt neun wird hier PHPMyAdmin erwähnt, aber es kommt doch gar nicht in dem apt command vor oder täusche ich mich da?
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3/4/


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2010)

mysql client und server muss immer auf jedem ISPConfig node installiert sein.


----------



## xtruthx (13. Jan. 2010)

das ist mir klar, das es das für einen Server brauch. Sry, war blöd forumliert mir ging es um die anderen Packages, habe die aber schon alle dank der packages.debian.org identifiziert.

Also das mit dem Policies schreiben sollte kein Problem sein. So langsam wird das ganze, habe vieles schon gelernt und komme in der Materie gut zurecht (wäre ohne Vorkenntnisse nicht möglich gewesen).

[Edit] kann ich eigentlich statt PureFTP auch vsFTPd isntallieren und einrichten? Bei ISPConfig 2 wurde es ja verwendet. Wenn ja was muss ich grob beachten?


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2010)

vsftpd geht nicht, da vsftpd keine mysql bindings hat und die FTP user in ISPConfig 3 alles virtuelle User sind und nicht system User wie bei ispconfig 2. Der Vorteil ist, dass Du jetzte mehr als einen FTP admin User pro web haben kannst, was bei linux system usern in ispconfig 2 nicht geht.


----------



## xtruthx (14. Jan. 2010)

gibt es wirklich keine möglichkeit, den Port 8080 zu ändern, für ISPConfig. Das Problem ist nämlich das dies bei uns der Port für die Proxy ist.


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2010)

Der ist doch gan einfach zu ändern, ispconfig fragt doch bei der Installation und jedem update, wie er sein soll.


----------



## xtruthx (14. Jan. 2010)

Hab ich auch gedacht aber irgendwie funktioniert es nicht, weder bei der install von ISPConfig, noch nachträglich in den hots. Ich glaub aber ungefähr zu wissen warum, bin noch am Ausprobieren mit VM verschiedene Szenarien.

[edit] Wie ändere ich den den Port nachträglich, dass mache ich doch in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ispconf.* oder?


----------



## Till (15. Jan. 2010)

> Wie ändere ich den den Port nachträglich, dass mache ich doch in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ispconf.* oder?

Ja.


----------



## xtruthx (18. Jan. 2010)

Im Reiter ISP Cron-Protokoll habe ich immer folgende zeilen stehen:

update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/bastille-firewall missing LSB information
update-rc.d: see 

Leider steige ich nicht dahinter was die heißen oder ich habe ein Brett vorm Kopf.


----------



## Till (19. Jan. 2010)

Das kannst Du ignorieren, das ist ok so.


----------



## xtruthx (19. Jan. 2010)

ich mal wieder. Die Integration von net2ftp in ISPConfig wie hier beschrieben:
http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=215934

sollte es doch möglich machen net2ftp im ispconfig panel zu verwalten oder verstehe ich das falsch? Habe mich nämlich an die Anleitung gehalten und kann keine direkte Wirkung feststellen.

[edit] das System auf dem ich arbeite ist ein Debian 5.0.3.

[edit] das Problem hat sich erledigt! ich hatte einen Schreibfehler! sry


----------



## xtruthx (20. Jan. 2010)

Ich mal wieder. ist es möglich das so zu biegen, dass ISP die SSLcert nicht in das webverzeichnis mit speichert?  
Wo gibt es den die Möglichkeit die Präfix "web" und "client" in andere umzuwandeln? 
Ist es normal, das wenn man eine Domain bzw Seite löscht, er trotzdem weiter zählt? also web1 ist gelöscht und er vergibt trotzdem web2, das selbe bei den Clients.


----------



## Till (21. Jan. 2010)

> ist es möglich das so zu biegen, dass ISP die SSLcert nicht in das webverzeichnis mit speichert?


Nein. Außer Du änderst den Code des apache plugins.



> Wo gibt es den die Möglichkeit die Präfix "web" und "client" in andere umzuwandeln?


Dazu musst Du das web_domain_edit.php script im sites folder ändern und möglicherweise auch den code des apache plugins.



> Ist es normal, das wenn man eine Domain bzw Seite löscht, er trotzdem weiter zählt? also web1 ist gelöscht und er vergibt trotzdem web2, das selbe bei den Clients.


Ja, da mysql in auto increment spalten keine ID's wiederverwendet.


----------



## xtruthx (26. Jan. 2010)

Danke für die obigen Antworten. Hier eine neue Frage.

Ist es normal das pure-ftpd sich ständig diese Einträge im Protokoll verursacht? Also permanent Connect und Logout durchführt? Das ganze Protokoll ist damit voll, alle 5 Minuten das selbe Prozedere.



> Jan 26 09:50:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@localhost) [INFO] New connection from localhost
> Jan 26 09:50:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@localhost) [INFO] Logout.


----------



## Till (26. Jan. 2010)

Ja, das ist die automatische überprüfung der dienste.


----------



## xtruthx (5. Feb. 2010)

Ich mal wieder,

wäre es schwer sowas zu integrieren: hier

hat sich erledigt, ist nicht interessant.

andere Frage: Wenn ich nachträglich etwas isntalliere und will das es in ISPConfig eingebunden wird, reicht es dann im install Verzeichnis von ISPConfig das update.php auszuführen, als eine Art Reconfiugration?


----------

